# Crazy Cube 2x3x3



## YuTubeCuber (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm just wondering, but does anybody have a crazy cube 2x3x3. I ordered one like last week. It's a 2x3x3 with a center area like a crazy cube.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got one on the way too. Looks awesome.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I love the 'crazy series' and I want to get all three crazy 4x4s.
I also ordered this YJ 2x3x3 the day it first appeared on popbuying. It looks like solving it would be trivial for someone who knows about dominos but should be fun.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 25, 2010)

The real name is Circle 2x3x3, Circle 4x4x4 etc, not crazy.


----------



## V-te (Jan 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> The real name is Circle 2x3x3, Circle 4x4x4 etc, not crazy.



Lame, Crazy sounds better. 


So the inside pieces seem to be completely independent of the rotation of the corresponding layer. 
I wonder how this might be solved.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> The real name is Circle 2x3x3, Circle 4x4x4 etc, not crazy.



Yes, but 'crazy' is the name that all the sellers are giving it.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 25, 2010)

Zubon said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > The real name is Circle 2x3x3, Circle 4x4x4 etc, not crazy.
> ...



Those sellers are also giving names like these, just to name a few:

Ghost hand: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26651
Eastsheen 4x4: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24758
Maru 2x2: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25570


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 25, 2010)

Daqing Bao, the man behind this series of puzzles (including the crazy 4x4s) calls them crazy, not circle. So I'd say crazy is the more correct name here. Circle [puzzlename] is a more general term for any puzzle with a functional circle cut out one or more faces and otherwise normal cuts, but this is the same guy that made the "crazy" 4x4 I, II, III, and IV, and that's what he calls them. 

Also, if any of you care about not supporting KOs, buy this from either mf8 or http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=37 (dayan). Anywhere else does not support the inventor.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Daqing Bao, the man behind this series of puzzles (including the crazy 4x4s) calls them crazy, not circle. So I'd say crazy is the more correct name here. Circle [puzzlename] is a more general term for any puzzle with a functional circle cut out one or more faces and otherwise normal cuts, but this is the same guy that made the "crazy" 4x4 I, II, III, and IV, and that's what he calls them.
> 
> Also, if any of you care about not supporting KOs, buy this from either mf8 or http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=37 (dayan). Anywhere else does not support the inventor.


Meh. I buy strait from Daqing Bao. You're saying that doesn't support him?


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > Daqing Bao, the man behind this series of puzzles (including the crazy 4x4s) calls them crazy, not circle. So I'd say crazy is the more correct name here. Circle [puzzlename] is a more general term for any puzzle with a functional circle cut out one or more faces and otherwise normal cuts, but this is the same guy that made the "crazy" 4x4 I, II, III, and IV, and that's what he calls them.
> ...



No, I'm just passing the word along from his topic on TP saying where to buy them. Obviously I was talking to the people of this forum that get everything from popbuying/etc without regard to its origin, if you can buy from him directly that's great. I was unaware he was personally selling any, though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 26, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Daqing Bao, the man behind this series of puzzles (including the crazy 4x4s) calls them crazy, not circle. So I'd say crazy is the more correct name here. Circle [puzzlename] is a more general term for any puzzle with a functional circle cut out one or more faces and otherwise normal cuts, but this is the same guy that made the "crazy" 4x4 I, II, III, and IV, and that's what he calls them.



Isn't that like calling 5x5x5's Professor cubes?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 26, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Lux Aeterna said:
> ...


He has a store, just so you know. But it is in Chinese and he only ships to China.

I got my Taiyans for my store from him.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> He has a store, just so you know. But it is in Chinese and he only ships to China.
> 
> I got my Taiyans for my store from him.



Gotcha. Neat, didn't know that.

Anyway, more on topic, these are awesome.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Why does your location say Illinois?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Lux Aeterna said:
> ...


Because I live in Illinois. I had some friends bring me back some of them to see if I could make a store.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > Daqing Bao, the man behind this series of puzzles (including the crazy 4x4s) calls them crazy, not circle. So I'd say crazy is the more correct name here. Circle [puzzlename] is a more general term for any puzzle with a functional circle cut out one or more faces and otherwise normal cuts, but this is the same guy that made the "crazy" 4x4 I, II, III, and IV, and that's what he calls them.
> ...



Not really, because there are several different 5x5s (ball core, spindle, v-mech, etc), but there's only one of these, plus whatever (mechanically identical) copies of it exist. 

But that being said, it's certainly not wrong to call it a circle 2x3x3, that's just a more general term. If there were a few different versions of this puzzle, they would all be circle 2x3x3s, but only this one would be the crazy 2x3x3.


----------



## WitEden (Mar 23, 2010)

*Dayan Crazy 2x3x3 Magic Cube*

Dayan Crazy 2x3x3 Magic Cube online shoping,

http://www.witeden.com/category.php?id=11

DaYan Crazy 2x3x3 (Crazy 233) Magic Cube Solution http://www.witeden.com/crazy233_solution1.php


More info , http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16022


----------

